# Linux startet nicht



## Guedeltubus (16. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hab noch ein Problem. Wenn ich ins Linux (SuSE 9) will fährt er sich jetzt komischer weise immer fest. Das letzte was ich versucht habe war den Drucker zu installieren. Wenn ich mir die Details beim Booten anschaue steht das als letztes:



> hda: timeout waiting for DMA
> hda: (__ide_dma_test_irq_) called while not waiting



da sind die letzten beiden zeilen. Darüber steht aber noch ne menge mehr mit dem anfang hda und timeout. Ich hoffe das reicht euch, sonst muss ich eben das andere auch noch posten...

Gruß der Guedelubus


----------



## Sinac (16. Februar 2004)

Seit wann ist das denn so? Hast du zufällig mal DMA für deine Platte eingeschaltet? Sieht nämlich so aus als ob die das nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Guedeltubus (16. Februar 2004)

der rechner hatte sich im Linux festgefahren (rechner ist ein wenig langsam und ich hatte ihn ein wenig überlastet) aber wie gesagt hab ich nur am Drucker rumgespielt und eigentlich nicht an den Platten. Zumindest nicht bewusst 

Jetzt habe ich den Rechner mal mit Win gestartet. Wollte dann mal auf meine zweite Platte (120Gb) zugreifen. Da kam eine mir sehr bekannte meldung, dass diese nicht formatiert sei und ob ich das jetzt machen wöllte.
Ich kenne die daher, weil ich sie zu weihnachten bekommen habe und der rechner sie nicht erkannt bzw. die größe nicht erkannt hat. Win. hatte da immer nur 30gb angegeben. Daraufhin haben die Techniker in der Firma meines Vaters einen Festplattenmanager installiert, der die Platte richtig erkennt. Der wird nun nicht mehr gestartet. Ich denke Linux startet nicht weil die Festplatte nicht erkannt wird, was nun?


----------

